# Rosen



## berghexe (7. Aug. 2008)

Meine Rosen blühen jetzt zum 2.mal


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rosen*

Hi,

sieht sehr schön aus  

ich hab hier noch einen Geheimtipp auf lager.



 - Mykorrhiza - 



http://www.amykor.de/de/revi/index.html

am Besten vor der Erstpflanzung mit Dünger einarbeiten - nachträglich geht aber auch = direkt an den Wurzeln platzerien

Glaub mir, deine Rosen werden ab dem 2. Jahr nach Einbringung dieses Zaubermittels (und natürlich wenn du die immer schön abscheidest bevor die Blüten abfallen) = explodieren



 

 

 

 

  

PS: hab dieses grad bei der Neueinsaat meines Rasens mit eingearbeitet - mal sehen wies wird, bisher bin ichmit dem Rasensaatgut auch echt zufrieden (von W*lf = der Premiumrasen mit Startdünger) = nach 3 Tagen gekeimt und nun eine Woch später nach der Aussat schon 4 cm Hoch.


----------



## berghexe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rosen*

Nö, danke.....ich dünge nur natürlich........mit Pferderemist, das reicht, sonst hab ich bald keinen Platz mehr und mein Mann kommt mit der Kettensäge


----------



## Dodi (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rosen*

 Sabine!

Wunderschöne Rosen hast Du. 

Duften davon auch einige? Das finde ich immer besonders toll. - Im Blumenladen bekommt man ja kaum mal duftende Rosen...


----------



## berghexe (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rosen*

Hi Dodi, Danke für die Blumen  

Ja ich hab Duftrosen dabei.... die Weiss/rote riecht zB sehr stark. Ich hab insgesamt 20 Farben im Garten und es werden immer mehr....... dank Stängelklau und selbstnachzucht...... sie brauchen zwar Jahre bis sie richtig zur Geltung kommen, freuen einen aber um so mehr.


----------



## Dodi (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rosen*

Hallo Sabine,

wow, 20 Farben hast Du?
Das muss ja die reinste Pracht sein!


----------

